# Final Phase -Advanced Nutrients.



## TheLegend1023 (Feb 27, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone has used it. does it work good??


----------



## the.underachiever (Feb 27, 2008)

Funny you should mention this. I always thought flushing with water was fine, but I tried Advanced final phase, and I think it rocks. I only run it for 5-6 days after everything looks good, and bam, no gnarly aftertaste. 

I have been running a full Advanced program, sensi, with bud blood and big bud. It is expensive, but the results are worth it, no suprises.


----------



## TheLegend1023 (Feb 27, 2008)

the.underachiever said:


> Funny you should mention this. I always thought flushing with water was fine, but I tried Advanced final phase, and I think it rocks. I only run it for 5-6 days after everything looks good, and bam, no gnarly aftertaste.
> 
> I have been running a full Advanced program, sensi, with bud blood and big bud. It is expensive, but the results are worth it, no suprises.


This is my first grow using a DWC System. I used IONIC GROW/BLOOM/BOOST. Next time I want to go Organic. Maybe Dr.Hornby's Iguana Juice. Know anything about that ? Is there a one part organic nutrient for a hydro solution?? im kind of confused.


----------



## fallensoldier (Mar 6, 2008)

Advanceed are definantly the best nutrient brand you can use IMO. I haver freinds that also use CANNA and i guess it is very good but anything else is bunk mostly. I used to use General Hydro Micro,Grow, Bloom, and then I switched to advanced Iguana Juice. The quality is definantly increased with the Iguana juice, I would use Final Phase though as I did not and there still is a slight taste of fertilizer. So i can definantly squash rumors that 100% organic improves the taste. I think that as long as you have a nutrient that uses a guano or castings givin to them once in a while you will get that "organic" taste. Flushing also has alot to do with taste. I reccomend 2 weeks indoors. I say the yeild was on par with the GH setup, and it was alot more expensive so I do not think it was worth it. I now use Advanced Sensi Grow, Sensi Bloom for 1 week and then the Connoisseur 2 part. I add Iguana Juice as a supplement every 7 days. So far this is the best yet. So result: Mixing Organics with the latest in innovation is best


----------



## shenagen (Mar 6, 2008)

Do you follow the charts from advanced?


----------



## TheLegend1023 (Mar 6, 2008)

WoW! Thats really cool i didnt know you could mix organic with non organic. Thanks for the tips!


----------



## Sensibowl (Sep 17, 2009)

I really like the Final Phase product from AN since it gets rid of the chemical taste that some nutes add to your plants.

Im no scientist, to be sure, but ANs site says:

The powerful chelate EDTA circulates through the root zone during your Final Phase cleansing process, which takes place 7-10 days before harvest.
During this cleansing process (which consists of 6 hours of constant recirculation of your nutrient water and Final Phase followed by flushing with pure water), Final Phase chelates totally cleanse the root zone.
Sounds reasonable to me.

Anyone else have a better idea?


Always have a full bowl


----------



## bud man jay (Oct 5, 2010)

I just added Final Phase to my res. I m not gonna run it for six hrs then flus. Imma run it for three days I will let yall know the outcome.


----------



## Learning all the time (Oct 5, 2010)

Does anyone use the suggestions from the nutrient calculator? I saw a buddy whos stuff looked great from the nutrient calculator amounts for 30 gal in 40 gal of water...thing is when I mixed up the same thing my ppm was upwards of 2k for just the veg. this is my first time on an only advanced nute schedule. I've used their three part with botanicare supplements, this time i've got everything they put out for their master growers line, and mixing it according to my ppm amounts i would normally go with, my plants seem to have some lockouts. I also had a fungus gnat problem just at the beginning of flowering, and now I'm in week 4 day 4.


----------



## Fenderman (Oct 6, 2010)

I use Final Phase and find that it really does do the job in making my weed taste considerably better than just plain water flushing.Use 2ml per litre for just six hours of irrigation then replace the solution with fresh standing water excluding PH adjustment and carry on flushing till chop.
Many growers use Final Phase for a week but 6 hours is sufficent to do the job of removing unwanted nutrients that could remain in the plant after the chop.
Just give it a good shake before use.......


----------



## bud man jay (Oct 29, 2010)

Final phase worked great my bud is smooth and taste really good. It burns really smooth.


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Oct 29, 2010)

When I flush I am going to use General Hydroponics line of Flora-Kleen is this pretty similar to Adavanced???


----------



## oaksterdamn31 (Nov 2, 2010)

BeaverHuntr said:


> When I flush I am going to use General Hydroponics line of Flora-Kleen is this pretty similar to Adavanced???


I've used both and I like Final Phase better. I think it's a matter of personal taste, but I agree the smoke is much smoother when you flush with this....

Fun stuff.......


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Nov 2, 2010)

oaksterdamn31 said:


> I've used both and I like Final Phase better. I think it's a matter of personal taste, but I agree the smoke is much smoother when you flush with this....
> 
> Fun stuff.......


Thanks man +rep


----------



## hugetom80s (Nov 2, 2010)

Yep. Flora-Kleen is a flushing agent like Final Phase is, but not as good.

I always stick with Final Phase... if I've gone all the way through a grow why would I risk the quality of my harvest by getting cheap with the last additive?


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Nov 2, 2010)

hugetom80s said:


> Yep. Flora-Kleen is a flushing agent like Final Phase is, but not as good.
> 
> I always stick with Final Phase... if I've gone all the way through a grow why would I risk the quality of my harvest by getting cheap with the last additive?


Cool man I may ditch the Flora-Kleen and try Final Phase it works just like any other flushing agent right? No problems if I'm using all GH nutes?


----------



## Weedler (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm interested here too cause I have Flora-Kleen as well... I would ditch it as well if all are saying better taste with Final Phase?

My tap is 250 PPM do I need to go get R/O water during the flush or can I use my tap?


----------

